# What is your favourite old song?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have many. My mother introduced me to many awesome songs...I can't decide, maybe you can introduce us to yours (in plural). C'mon!

Sincerely,



:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Henri Salvador : Maladie d' Amour


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Francis Cabrel - Petite Marie


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Philip said:


> Francis Cabrel - Petite Marie


Superbe! Merveilleux! Merci de partager! Awesome, thank you for sharing.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had more but it is not possible to post more than 5 videos! Next time! I njoyed very much this musical comedies...They are great!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope you will enjoy this


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah, Julie London so haunting, that song has stayed with me for ever. But these aren't old songs really, I thought you must mean songs from the Victorian era.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

One among thousands!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I really like the 60's but the Platters is probably my favorite of the 50's. 




Also Roy Orbison. 




And considered the farthest thing from metal on the evolution of metal.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Best sport song ever!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Platters' "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes" is already here. So I'll just add Amazing Grace (several renditions of it, so it must be the song).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

moody said:


> Ah, Julie London so haunting, that song has stayed with me for ever. But these aren't old songs really, I thought you must mean songs from the Victorian era.


LOL...You have old and older....Songs from the Victorian era...I don't know any...Julie London was my mother's time...

in friendship.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Best sport song ever!


This seems sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Porter, Gershwin, Rodgers, Mercer, Berlin and all the rest of genius from the 40s. Best songs composers I know.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Porter, Gershwin, Rodgers, Mercer, Berlin and all the rest of genius from the 40s. Best songs composers I know.


I completely agree!

Martin


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Not really old but...

Patrick Bruel - Qui a le droit


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Philip said:


> Not really old but...
> 
> Patrick Bruel - Qui a le droit


AWESOME SONG, MY FRIEND. Thank you for sharing! I couldn't have chosen better!

Martin


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This seems sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Martin


Yep - well over 100 years old, in fact - but it's still sung at virtually every major league baseball game!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Yep - well over 100 years old, in fact - but it's still sung at virtually every major league baseball game!


That song is not exactly my cup of tea.

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

:clap:I came today from New York. I saw the wonderful Porgy and Bess...abridged but stiil awesome! Audra McDonald, Nom Lewis, David Allan Grier. Wonderfully done! A real Broadway great production...An opera treated as a musical comedy...a bit as Gershwin had composed it, finally.

Once, George Gershwin met Stravinsky and he told him, you're are a genious! Could you teach me how to compose so well, Stravinsky told him...you don't need *that *my friend, maybe you could you teach me how to make as much money as you make? Some people say this conversation never took place.

Also Gershwin said once when he was informed that a woman for whom he had long harbored affections had just been married to someone else. "If I wasn't so busy," he replied, "I'd be upset."

This is about what I saw before yesterday! Exactly THIS version. I'd recommend it to you






The most awesome part for me:






Enjoy!

See ya guys!

Martin


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm assuming you meant non-classical by the way the thread was phrased. This is probably mine:





And this one's a close runner-up:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice songs!

What about this? Please don't cry! (you would think I'm collecting likes...LOL)






I went to New York this weekend and I saw Strawberry fields...Awesome! I was very touched. The message of this song is one of the most importants for me: no countries, no religions!

I guess I am a dreamer!

Love and Peace

Martin


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Depends how old is old, of course. How about this. We played it at my mother's funeral recently.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

... or this, from the Schumann op39 _Liederkreis_?

Found this video by chance, looking for something to post here. I more than like this voice. A tad brisk, perhaps, and it would be good to hear this man decently recorded, but compelling, surely.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I had more but it is not possible to post more than 5 videos! Next time! I njoyed very much this musical comedies...They are great!


Your second video here reminded me of the well known joke:

Knock, knock
Who's there?
Sam and Janet
Sam and Janet who?
Sam and Janet evening!

I thank you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> ... or this, from the Schumann op39 _Liederkreis_?
> 
> Found this video by chance, looking for something to post here. I more than like this voice. A tad brisk, perhaps, and it would be good to hear this man decently recorded, but compelling, surely.


Is this Schubert?

Martin


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Is this Schubert?


No, it's Schumann _Liederkreis_, op39/7.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> No, it's Schumann _Liederkreis_, op39/7.


I guess, I'm not a fan from Schubert nor Schumann...I thought Schumann rather than Schubert, but I guess Schubert composed more leaders than the Schumann...am I wrong? BTW...this leader is annoying for me...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nice songs!
> 
> What about this? Please don't cry! (you would think I'm collecting likes...LOL)
> 
> ...


I am a bit sad. I had no comments about Imagine. Why? Maybe, because we live in a very materialistic world. Just the three most desirable things are important: MONEY, POWER ans SEX! This is awful! I am a dreamer, I've always been...so are my two kids.

Martin


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

You mean like oldies? I love me some oldies!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think they are soooooooooo oldies...are they?

Martin


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Sing, Sing, Sing- Benny Goodman

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...m5m_DA&usg=AFQjCNHZijf_bjzimoxGQC7TW6Vr_ShMWA


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Can't beat this old song.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> Sing, Sing, Sing- Benny Goodman
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...m5m_DA&usg=AFQjCNHZijf_bjzimoxGQC7TW6Vr_ShMWA


Just lovely! Thank you for sharing!

Martin


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

"The End" sung by Earl Grant, 1959, sweet heavenly voice, even better than Nat King Cole I think !

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c2rNldUqVo


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

The Music Played, sung by Matt Monroe

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiNQehY2VZk


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

And Born Free sung by Andy Williams:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZHaQ3C3xQo

I can think of so many others, but enough for now


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> The Music Played, sung by Matt Monroe
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiNQehY2VZk


Nice! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nice! Thank you for sharing.


Thanks for opening the thread


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Thanks for opening the thread


I am pretty sure anybody could have done it. If you think too much (il penseroso) you will have a headache. LOL? Il mio italiano è povero, ma io capischo bene.

Martin, Fascineroso


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Read out of context, the lyrics of this song may seem questionable at best, but there is something about the melody when combined with the context of the story:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love the King and I.

Martin


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am pretty sure anybody could have done it. If you think too much (il penseroso) you will have a headache. LOL? Il mio italiano è povero, ma io capischo bene.
> 
> Martin, Fascineroso


I've got a headache from the cruel life more than thinking! I'll probably reach to your final point: "Life is a comedy".

Lo non posso parlare presto ancora, ma comprendo tutti conversazioni (blink)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

la vita è una comedia. I learned that living this sometimes hard life. Nothing is really serious, people are not serious. The only serious things are health problems. except my neck problems, I am in shape. After a complete blood test three months ago, the lady at the laboratory told me: "Martin, I can't believe it, these are the results from a 18 years guy!, it's impossible". That's me.

Martin


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> la vita è una comedia. I learned that living this sometimes hard life. Nothing is really serious, people are not serious. The only serious things are health problems. except my neck problems, I am in shape. After a complete blood test three months ago, the lady at the laboratory told me: "Martin, I can't believe it, these are the results from a 18 years guy!, it's impossible". That's me.
> 
> Martin


You with health problems too?   Oh My goodness! at least I'm over 30!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> You with health problems too?   Oh My goodness! at least I'm over 30!


Well... Just my neck. I'd need a louis XVI and Marie Antoinette treatment... Lol.

Martin


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Smile - Charlie Chaplin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

rojo said:


> Smile - Charlie Chaplin


Nice song. I have seen this movie once. Personally I don't like M.J. Very much...but still. Thank you for sharing.

Martin


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Old standards from even before _my_ time:

The Way You Look Tonight - Frank Sinatra
A Kiss to Build a Dream On - Ella & Louis
The Man I Love - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> Old standards from even before _my_ time:
> 
> The Way You Look Tonight - Frank Sinatra
> A Kiss to Build a Dream On - Ella & Louis
> The Man I Love - Sarah Vaughan


Please... Give us the videos of these wonderful songs... I suppose you know hot to do it, don't you?

Martin


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't include these before because the You Tube clips just have still pictures.

Oh, and my memory was bad...just Louis (no Ella) on the middle piece.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> I didn't include these before because the You Tube clips just have still pictures.
> 
> Oh, and my memory was bad...just Louis (no Ella) on the middle piece.


Now you are talking! Awesome! Thank you for sharing! I love Gershwin. The others are quite good either.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I like the old blues.
This is one of the better recordings of Billie


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm getting into the groove now, have another couple of one of the best (if not the best) female blues singers ever.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

cwarchc said:


> I'm getting into the groove now, have another couple of one of the best (if not the best) female blues singers ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you're right


----------

